# The Story of My Temp. 2-Girl Sorority



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey, Everyone! I'm starting a sorority soon, so I might as well journal it!

It started as your typical, 'Oh! Look! A new shipment of betta!' I wandered around a bit, and found 2 baby girls that had been there for 2+ months. They had no 'problems', except super stressed, etc. They were brought in literally about when they were a month old. 

Immediately, I went, 'NO more fish!'.... We all know how that went. I had a spare Critter Keeper (5 G) & Heater, so in they went. (After QuickStart Cycle stuff & Acclimation, of course.)

They striped up again, clamped fins, etc. I checked an hour later, and they were bright, active, and happy. Except, of course, the dominance thing. They tail slapped for a while, then chased each other, then finally figured it out. The bigger girl won, and the little one went off to sulk in a corner. 

The larger one claimed a spot by the heater, and little girl found a good cover spot in the opposite corner. They were happy for awhile, until my brother came home.

He came into my room, blaring music. Hence, their names, Harmony & Melody.  They were startled, but then they kinda swam in bursts, to the beat. Until I forced my brother out. <3

Harmony & Melody have been living happily for awhile. The 2-week mark is next Wednesday, the 10th?

Harmony is a piggy, eating most of the food, so I take Mel out to feed her, the crushed pellets. Both are doing good in that department, and the growing department, although Harmony is a ton bigger.

I'm thinking they are both Halfmoons? Harmony is Tealish, Melody is Royal Blue. Both have good form, 4-rays.  I'll post pictures later.

Thanksgoodbye!


ALSO: I *know* this is stressful. Backup tanks, breeders nets, etc, are at the ready. DON'T tell me I need to do something different. Thanks.


----------



## BettaTalk (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello,
I have a twenty gallon female sorority set up and it is going well. I know that you said that you would prefer if we didn't tell you to do anything different but I do have to ask. Are you planning on adding anymore females? I think that it would be safer for them if you had at least three but if it works with two then keep it going! I hope that you have a great time with your new sorority! 
-BettaTalk

(P.S Lol! I know how you feel! Everytime I walk into the pet store I litterally have to *DRAG* myself away from the fish section or else I will come home with more fish than I planned on having! Lol!)


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

And yes, Im adding more females! Just 2 would never be enough. Im thinking.. 7-10? Ish? It'd give me some wiggle room. >3

And I didn't want to sound rude, btw. I just get tired of it when I cone on to find posts, and messages soley telling me to get more space/fish.


----------



## BettaTalk (Jan 16, 2016)

Yeah I know how that can be. Hate posts stink. I wouldn't reccomend more than 5 at the max in a five gallon. A ten gallon would definetely hold more but like I said before, if it works for you keep it like that. 
-BettaTalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Oh, I must have not mentioned. Update time!

This sorority will be going into a 20 Gallon Long, I don't have ennough money to buy it all at once. I didn't want these girls to go to waste.  100 W heater, Aqueon QuietFlow 20 Filter. I haven't got a a hood yet, it will be a standard hood & light. I will be using silk plants, seen as I have bad luck with live plants in general. Example? I managed to kill my Moss Ball. x.x

For stocking, I will have 7-10 female betta, 6 Cory Catfish of some kind, and MTS. The MTS are for the sand I will be using, for the Cories. I will eventually have to get some Assassin Snails. My sand will be black, In case I ever get something like Ghost Shrimps. 

Thank you BettaTalk, for your replies.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck with your sorority! I really wish we had room for a 20 or 29 gallon tank in the house. Oh, the beauty that can happen with a proper tank!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

*sings* Update Time! 

PICTURE HEAVY


All is well in betta land! I went to wal-mart, and there were *huge* females. I mean like, 4 Inches from nose to base of the tail. WOW. Giants?

First 3 are my girls. Harmony is lighter & bigger, Mel is darker & smaller.

Middle 2 are my boy, Carlos.  He won't flare for me, but no. He got mad when I took out the camera.

Last 2 are some stunning Plakat boys. I am hoping they aren't photoshopped... Oh, the agony.

;-;


----------

